# Transmissor RF 433Mhz para encender Led



## espectr0 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bueno compañeros como muchos ya saben, No se mucho de electronica.

Al ver este vídeo me propuse a construir el circuito transmisor para encender un led a distancia con rf a una frecuencia de 433 mhz, y me preguntaba si me podrian ayudar a construir el transmisor como el que esta en el video si no es mucho pedir de antemano les doy las gracias.


----------



## halionsp (Jul 22, 2011)

ese tipo de aplicacion de RF puede ser muy sencillo y complicarse dependiendo de lo qe qieres.

si en realidad eres novato en la electronica te recomiendo entrar aqui:
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm
es una pagina excelente para qieres hacer una comunicacion RF sin usar microncontroladores solo necesitas comprarlos modulos los IC, cablearlos y voila!

excitos


----------



## Nafterr (Jul 23, 2011)

Yo hice eso y la verdad esta excelente y funciona de 10!.. Ahora tengo una duda..

Yo lo que quiero hacer es activar una lampara con el receptor este.. Entonces, cuando yo toco el boton del transmisor, me pone un estado alto en la salida del receptor, lo que activa el led del MOC y me prende la luz. Peroooo, cuando yo suelto el pulsador, el estado bajo desaparece, y teoricamente apagaria el led y el TRIAC dejaria de conducir..

¿Como soluciono eso?... Digamos, yo tengo el emisor y receptor, las señales llegan perfecto, pero quiero que la señal sea constate.. Un control remoto para prender la luz, con un toque la prendo, con un toque la apago.. Sin usar PIC (Con el pic lo manejo a nivel programacion)... Tengo los integrados HT12D y HT12E.

Saludos!


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias halionsp Para lo que quiero unicamente es para encender una led, Solo eso, a esa frecuencia de 433mhz, Para no complicarme la vida solo necesito los diagramas del Transmisor y del Receptor


----------



## halionsp (Jul 24, 2011)

"espectro" vale, justo en link qe anexe esta el circuito qe debes armar para tener una comunicacion RF solo debes colocar una resistencia de 470 ohms y un diodo led en serie a la salida del circuito receptor.

"Nafterr", te soy honesto y te dire qe trabajos con corriente alterna he hecho muy pocos y no tengo la suficiente experiencia para ayudarte.

salu2


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 26, 2011)

"halionsp" Amigo Buenas tardes  tengo una pregunta estoy por terminar el circuito que me mandaste Gracias.

Ahora una pregunta este circuito puede ayudarme a encender y apagar un led, de otros circuitos?.


----------



## halionsp (Jul 27, 2011)

te explico, este circuito es uno de las mas sencillos que encontraras en la red (por no decir el mas sencillo) por la versatilidad de los ht12d/e ya que tienen 8 bits de direccion (address) lo que nos permite controlar 255 circuitos con solo cambiar la direccion del emisor y el receptor, por otro lado tiene 4 bits para mandar las ordenes (del pin 10 al 13) es decir 15 comandas en total, asi qe si qieres realizar un proyecto con comunicacion RF usando componentes digitales no programables este circuito te va a ir de maravilla ya que solo se conectaria el circuito a las salida del ht12D.

si lo que quieres es controlar otro circuito mediante RF con los HT12D se puede!!


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracias ahora he resuelto mis dudas!!


----------

